# Looking for fishing Buudy



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

I just moved in to Sugr Land and bought a used 35 ft CC Donzi, Dont know many people here and I am looking for people interested to split the cost of Fuel and Bait, PM if you are interested so I can contact u in my next Fishing trip... The boat is in Freeport...


----------



## pezhed618 (Dec 30, 2010)

PM Sent. (well, email actually - i dont think your PMs are activated)


----------



## chagoberman (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes sorry my PM was not activated... I will get in touch with you so we can talk


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

chagoberman said:


> I just moved in to Sugr Land and bought a used 35 ft CC Donzi, Dont know many people here and I am looking for people interested to split the cost of Fuel and Bait, PM if you are interested so I can contact u in my next Fishing trip... The boat is in Freeport...


PM sent also.

====


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Pm sent


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Pm sent.


----------



## birdman77520 (Nov 19, 2007)

PM sent. JT the Ole Professor


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

I may could go sometimes. Usually off on the weekends, but have PTO and could come down with a sickness for mid week fishing. LOL!


----------

